# Race Face Diabolus Headset



## KLT (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute, 
ich hab ein paar Fragen zu obigem Steuersatz. Gemeint ist der aktuelle, der wohl 2004 auf den Markt kam.

-Die Einpresstiefe der Lagerschalen ist nicht klar. Man hört 14mm aber auch 19mm. Weiss jemand genaueres?

-In den technischen Beschreibungen ist die Rede von einem integrierten, oberen Kompressionsring. Was hat man darunter zu verstehen? Ist der obere Konus in der oberen Kappe integriert? Ist dieser Konus geschlitzt, um sich dem Gabelschaft anpassen zu können? Oder ist mit dem Kompressionsring der obere O-Ring gemeint?

Weiss jemand Bescheid, danke für die Auskunft.

Ach, wer Erfahrungen mit diesem Steuersatz gemacht hat, positive oder negative, ist natürlich eingeladen dies zu posten.


----------



## derschotte (19. Mai 2005)

http://raceface.com/tech/inst/Deus_DiabolusHeadset.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLT (19. Mai 2005)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> http://raceface.com/tech/inst/Deus_DiabolusHeadset.pdf



Danke, diese Anleitung kenn ich. Leider gibt sie aber keine Antworten auf obige Fragen, oder bin ich blind....


----------



## blaubaer (19. Mai 2005)

wenn du das heute früher gefragt hättest, hätt ich die einpresstiefe bei meinem messen können ... war alles auseinander zerlegt ... 

fahr das ding jetzt schon ein jahr, zwar mit doppelbrückengabel, hatte bis jetzt noch nichts läuft immer noch gleich wie am anfang


----------



## splatternick (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo,  bin grade enttäuscht worden, denn ich hatte auch die lange Einpresstiefe erwartet, jetzt ist der Steuersatz angekommen, und es sind unten 14mm und oben 17mm Einpresstiefe!!! Werde ihn zurückschicken und einen anderen nehmen....
MfG Nick


----------

